# Prolapse



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got a approximately 450-500 lb. weaned heifer with a rectal prolapse put it back in and sewed it up. I'll probably call butcher shop Monday morning and see can they take it. On a different subject does any one know what to use to sharpen a prolapse needle. Mine is getting very dull?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

If they can't take her don't be afraid to grow her a little. We have had a cow sown up for a couple months before she calved with no problems.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you have pics or can you describe what you are talking about further?

On the one hand I would like to remain ignorant as I am not a fan of seeing injury be it human or other.

But as a small herdsman I would like to know what to look for.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Rectal prolapse is when the innards become outtards(?). Basically they push so hard that the rectum comes out. Vaginal prolapse is when the same thing happens except with the uterus. Either way, it's not a good thing.

Have had a few cows prolapse over the years. Once they do, they wil almost certainly do it again as the muscles become stretched and can't retain anymore.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

She prolapsed and she wasn't trying to calve?

Like JMT said you could grow off a little and sell her or there's no guarantee she'll prolapse again. Vet here and other places say prolapses can be reduced greatly by giving them high Selenium minerals, like 2 to1 Southern States minerals with 45-50ppm of Selenium, there are other brands too. There's something about the high Selenium count that helps control it. Our Vets uses a plastic pin-up device, inserted from the inside, through the hide and plastic washers inside and out and presto pin/hair clip pin on the outside to hold everything in place while she recoups. Eventually they usually lose them and that's that. Wife has only had 2 or 3 in the last 5 or 6 year, knock on wood.

Vets here usually recommend selling rather than taking the chance on her prolapsing again.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

This is a rectal prolapse, which is totally different than a uterus prolapse. Vet here said he usually don't sew em up. I just did so that maybe it could poop till I can get it to butcher shop. I have seen/had cows that prolapsed, sew them up, pulled the stitches when calving. Kept the cow and it never happened again.
By the way this case involves a 450 - 500 lb hfr


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

you would be lucky to get 100 lbs of hamburger , plus you might want to check to see what antibiotics (If any) your vet gave the calf before you get her head cut off, might be a with drawl period. just my opinion but I would try growing her some more before I cut her head off.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> I've got a approximately 450-500 lb. weaned heifer with a rectal prolapse put it back in and sewed it up. I'll probably call butcher shop Monday morning and see can they take it. On a different subject does any one know what to use to sharpen a prolapse needle. Mine is getting very dull?


What's her roughage? On wheat pasture? Dry hay? Loose stool? Constipated? Plenty of water?



deadmoose said:


> Do you have pics or can you describe what you are talking about further?
> On the one hand I would like to remain ignorant as I am not a fan of seeing injury be it human or other.
> But as a small herdsman I would like to know what to look for.


Can you send pictures via PM? I'll try to send you some.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

She was on dry hay, self feeder (1/3 ddg, 1/3 cracked corn, 1/3 soy hull pellets) and spring water.
I'm to dumb to post pictures, can't figure it out
Her large intestine was turned inside out.
She's hangin in the cooler at butcher shop


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw my first rectal prolapse this year. It was a friend's cow.

I have seen vaginal and uterine prolapses before. The rectal was a first. Nasty looking business.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never seen a rectal prolapse and I hope I never do.


----------

